
Escher: An Elm-like web framework for Julia - tanlermin
http://escher-jl.org/
======
blueblob
In my version of firefox it renders without the css centering, then centers,
then makes my browser stop responding, then gives a blank page.

~~~
nprescott
At the risk of too much me-too-ism, this is almost impressively bad as a
showcase of a framework. I don't have much interest in debugging this, but
disabling the 92 XHR invocations prevents this for me.

For anyone not seeing the issue:
[https://i.imgur.com/nT1YoBp.gif](https://i.imgur.com/nT1YoBp.gif)

The hot-loading of code is a very nice feature to develop with, but I'm
curious to see it in action. Sometimes it feels like Clojurescript's Figwheel
won't be topped in this regard (certainly the case with some of the
React/webpack tooling).

Nice to see some advancement in Julia, oftentimes I don't hear anything being
made with the language and only hear of development in the language itself. I
don't see any compelling reason to switch yet but perhaps this will drive
cross-pollination in other, similar projects (Jupyter for instance).

------
taliesinb
Nice. This is pretty similar to Mathematica's user interface functionality and
Dynamic mechanism:

[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/ref/Dynamic.html](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/ref/Dynamic.html)

[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/ref/Manipulate.html](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/ref/Manipulate.html)

------
justusw
This could be useful for creating notebooks without using Jupyter. If it
works, that is. I'm only seeing a blank page.

~~~
elcritch
That's been my thoughts. Jupyter is ok but the interface really has stagnated,
which is peculiar because it's not that complex of a front end. Though Escher
is promising it's not production ready/quality for my tastes (which is getting
better in the Julia world but definitely still an ongoing need to address).

